# Зажало шею! Помогите, плиз!



## Максим3 (28 Май 2018)

Меня зовут Максим. Началось все где-то год назад.Был здоровым, тренеровался и в один день идя по улице мне стало жарко(на улице +7С)нехватка воздуха, признаки удушья, тошнота, боль в шее, тогда испугался вызвал на работу скорую- в больнице ничего не нашли.   Мне 38- с 10лет занимался н/теннисом.Два месяца назад поехал с легкой зажатостью на соревнование, отыграл день и снялся.С другого города с трудом доехал домой.Зажало очень сильно шейно-воротниковую зону.Головные боли в затылочной области. Начались панические атаки, два раза скорую вызывал(по неопытности)) Наблюдался у невролога- сначала две недели колол мускомед, индовазиновая мазь, потом добавил сульпирид 200мг раз в день перед сном. После мускомеда прошел курс массажа 10 сеансов. Стало легче - зажатость осталась по ощущениям в затылочной области. Работа сидячая, до обеда досидеть трудно - зажимает шею. Ухожу когда уже не могу сидеть,- перерывы каждые 30 минут делал с разминкой для шеи.   Подскажите - что делать? Невролог сказал, что помочь не может и отправил к психиатру...


----------



## La murr (28 Май 2018)

@Максим3, здравствуйте!  
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Май 2018)

Здесь нужна помощь врача-мануалного терапевта.


----------



## Максим3 (28 Май 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Здесь нужна помощь врача-мануалного терапевта.


Владимир, благодарю,  что обратили внимание на мою проблему.  Я немного боюсь мануальных терапевтов ( думаю не обоснованно) как справиться со страхом ?

Многоуважаемый Владимир,  как Вы считаете,  в чем моя проблема?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Май 2018)

Максим3 написал(а):


> Владимир, благодарю,  что обратили внимание на мою проблему.  Я немного боюсь мануальных терапевтов ( думаю не обоснованно) как справиться со страхом ?
> 
> Многоуважаемый Владимир,  как Вы считаете,  в чем моя проблема?


Свои проблемы вы описали в своём первом посте.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (29 Май 2018)

лфк делать грамотно, а не крутить шеей как Шишонин, или как там его) а то, что панические атаки ,тут верно - к психотерапевту


----------



## BlackND (29 Май 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> лфк делать грамотно, а не крутить шеей как Шишонин, или как там его) а то, что панические атаки ,тут верно - к психотерапевту



ну Шишонин тоже дело говорит если аккуратно и по немногу наращивать то хуже мож не будет..просто для мышц растяжка все равно нужна как не крути только аккуратная..если посмотреть на его упражнялки то похоже на йогу асан - поворот головы задержка и расслабление последующее.


----------

